# She is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

:happy: :happy: :happy: 

She arrived at about 3:30 CST via UPS and is about 3/4 of the way put together. I spent from 9:00 until 3:15 listening to every vehicle (yes, I was that pathetic today until she got here) that drove by. ( I know what vehicles belong on my road by sound) finally went to finish my book after sending the kids off with dad for a 6 hour round trip road trip. He calls after he left and said the UPS guy had just turned onto the road that connects with the highway, not much action in my neck of the woods so I waited at the door for him.

Read through the paperwork, checked all the parts and started putting her together, should be done within 30 or 45 minutes. Yes I am one of those people that must read everything twice before I put a single screw in. Drives my hubby crazy that is why he and the boys are gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Will have pictures either later tonight if I can find camera and quit petting her or tomorrow if I can find time around wanting to play with her and the spindle class hubby and I are going to.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Lol...my hubby is like that too. I NEED to read the directions first. Its the way Im built 

Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!:nanner:

Congratulations!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations! Periodic updates are appreciated...


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh WOOO HOOOO!!!
Can't wait to see the pics!
I am so thrilled for you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Joy!!!! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

YAY!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am thrilled for you. I can't wait for pictures and hearing how you like the maiden voyage!!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, it was kinda funny when hubbie got home last night. He woke me up from being curled up on the end of the bed. He said you told me to be careful (on the road trip) and here I catch you asleep. I had fallen alseep at the wheel. Got up this morning and already finished the first bobbin and started on the second. Good thing hubby can sleep though it, would have been horrible if he could not as the wheel area is on his side of the bed.

OK for all you experienced spinners what was easiest type fiber and preparation for you to learn on?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How very exciting! As for your question, carded wool for me. But I also tend to have a philosophy about this stuff. Learn on the hard stuff, and don't listen to anyone who says that a particular fiber is too hard for a beginner. If you learn on the more challenging stuff the rest will be easy. Now for an amendment to that. It works great if you have someone to hand who can help and encourage you.

Enjoy! Don't forget the pictures.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, thinking back to the "beginning". I appreciate the opportunity. Gerry Hamby, who taught me to spin, said: at first don't worry about trying to get really thin yarn---get the feel of it first, that will come later. She also said: keep that first yarn, later you will look at it and love it! She was so right. Wool is the easiest for me to spin: some kind of merino blend--not pure merino to start with, but Marchwind is right---try everything you can get your hands on. Oh, memories that you have brought back! You are making yours now. Enjoy!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Today Dearest Hubby and I went to the spindle class she taught a completely different way then we had learned previously. And while we were there talking about her silk worms and I said that is a good use for a mulberry tree rather then the purple bird poo I get from mine. She offered to give me a tray worth of worms so they are now here in an aquarium full of mulberry leaves. these should start cocooning in the next week or 2. Not much else to say better get back to the wheel she misses me.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Silkworms? how cool is that! 

Sounds like love affair is forming between you and your new wheel.
Awww!!! thats sweet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Those of you who might be interested in silk worm. Several years ago one of our members did the whole silk worm thing from start to finish and did a tutorial with tons of pictures for us. I bet if you search silk worms you might find it. I'll go have a look too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=188537&highlight=silk+worms

It's very interesting.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Okay here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=188537&highlight=silk+worms
> 
> It's very interesting.


Wow!! and yeah, I just read through the whole 5 pages. 

This is why we take pictures! of our little experiments. 

Dont you wonder what happens to some of those cool posters from before who aren't around anymore? I sure do.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! DH just told me that he doesn't want to sacrifice our mulberry trees for silk worms. 
hmmmmm bet it won't kill all 3 trees!


----------



## Cece (Nov 7, 2009)

When you are learning to spin you may find that your yarn has some lumps in it. Don't worry about the lumps, you have just spun designer yarn, the kind you pay big bucks for in the yarn shop.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Do any of you when you first started to spin have spinning dreams NOTE it is 3:45 AM and I have just spun 1 1/2 bobbins full ( ashford regular bobbins are smaller ) . I also purchased the sliding hook flyer to ply with larger bobbins do not have to change out he maiden. But have not gotten that far yet.

I have decided on my first homespun project. not sure if I am going to use the first few but after a bit of practice I will be collecting bits and pieces of different fibers and making a yarn ( saw a similair yarn in the spinning studio I was in today) It was so neat different colors different fibers. It will be knit into a rug for my wheel. We actually discussed this today in class about sometimes you spin the yarn and then decide what to do with it, or sometimes you have a project for the yarn before you begin to spin.

She still doees not have a name I have no idea . She must have a name but it is not in my mind yet I fell like my GRTGRT grandmother one of her children was not named until she was 3. They just called her little girl.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Notes at 3:45 am are happily accepted and read. You have definitely been bit by the spinning bug and you've been bit bad  Welcome (once again) to The Fold! 

We are still patently :boring: waiting :bored: for you photos :kiss:


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Both my video camera and my digital camera are AWOL I believe that hubby put them that somewhere safe but that is frst on the list to do today.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I guess it was not hubby that had the Video Camera I bribed the kids with some of my mother's day Chocolate, to find one of the cameras well While I was downloading pictures I found about 25 pictures of the kids favorite cartoon little heathens!!!!!

Took some pictures sorry for the ligting my still on the video has horrible lighting.

So without further ado..........except for a few questions 


Here she is poor girl has been worked hard lately. Notice the footstool from the 70's in the back ground that got relagated to the closet because that is where my wheel sits now on top of that stool is a 10 pound bag of llama that needs to be dehaired. I am planning on making me some combs but you would not believe how hard it is to find hard woods around here. (PS the homemade drum carder is on hold for now as I called Howard Brush Company to see about the carder cloth it is like $41 a foot so 8 inches X 12 inches anyone know of anywhere cheaper to purchase it?)











Here is a couple of pictures of the very first plyed the skeins are little because of the smaller bobbins.











The consitancy issues may have to do with it not wanting to wind on the bobbin as I checked the pictures of the singles and they look much better then the plyed. ( see picture of gray and white ply) Here is a close up of the first skeins plyed on the other flyer that wound better.










Here are some plyed after I put on the sliding hook Flyer ( I need to oil it badly and hope this fixes the fits I am having with the flyer winding onto the bobbin. I probably wound 1/2 of the bobbin by hand. Will liquid wrench work for oiling in a pinch?










I had an issue with the drive belt and had to adjust to a higher ration and treadle so so so slow but still ended up with to much twist on the singles. The natural lite colored wool is horrible to spin with ( top? with all the fibers going all different directions I am having to spin from the fold becaues I can not get a good draft on the fiber) but I hate to waste it. I am getting this horrible kink to it and since I am spinning from the fold I have not worked out how to get it back into the fiber without a mess of lumps. So everyonce in a while I have to be very careful ( which obviously I was not careful enough while I am plying to put a bit of extra tension on it.










Here is a picture of my ready fiber stash, the quart bags were part of a "fire" sale at the fiber rendevous last weekend. $1 for all you could fit in a quart baggie. Yes, I should have bought more only got 6 but I know the lady whose booth it was in andand planning on calling her for some fiber later today any way. so going to ask if there was any loeft if there was see what she would charge for all of it as a practice tool. ( This is the lady I bought my wheel through and she is great knows how far away I live and says she would ship fiber as it would be cheaper then me driving 1 hour and 15 minutes and I could get it the next day. I am all about saving $$.










Next Purchase or on the list to look for online patterns A tensioned lazy kate!!!!!


----------

